# Made 6 Hold down clamps for legacy ornamental mill



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

I made 6 hold down clamps from 1/4" thick 6061 T6 aluminum plate. i drilled and tapped 10-32 holes and am using 10-32-1/2 screws, the screws are to long as i needed 3/8 long screws, i cut the aluminum on my metal cutting bandsaw.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that, good pictures too. Looks like you used to be a jig builder at Boeing , thats the way they do it.

Herb


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i had those clamps laying around from a jig i used to make wooden feet for a music box, just getting ready to use my legacy ornamental mill once i figure out how to use it. it is similar to the sears router crafter.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done....


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Dave, what is the blade you used in the bandsaw to cut the AL and how thick a piece of AL can you cut with it ?


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i am using a harborfreight floor model metal cutting bandsaw with i believe a 10-14 tpi. the bandsaw it probably 10 years old and still cuts nicely, 1hp motor current model number is 93762. i am cutting 1/4" thick 6061 T6 aluminum plate. i did cut some 1/4" and 3/8" thick 6061 T6 aluminum plate on my dewalt 12" slider power miter saw with 60 tooth carbide tipped blade. oh how thick a piece i can cut with this bandsaw, 4"x6" thick, after the cut it trips a toggle switch and turns off. i have cut a 1 3/8" solid steel shaft before, it cut through it like butter.


----------

